# Merry Christmas / Happy New Year and a special thank you



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

Our family would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and a special thank you to all those that helped us get into this hobby and helped when we ran into problems.


----------

